# Blue wire connectors



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Huh?

Both 3M and Ideal "blue" wire nuts are rated for 2 #6 wires. Ideal skips the "gray" size that 3M has that is rated for 2 #8 wires. Both "blues" are rated for 3 #8 wires


----------

